
Characteristics of DSLs (Domain Specific Languages) for everyday API's - nreece
http://www.agiledeveloper.com/blog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=2ff2e485-031b-4f29-af6c-e0e4c9cdd7b9
======
gruseom
When I first started reading about DSLs I thought "what a great idea". But the
more examples I see, the less convinced I am that there's anything there.

